# Joshua Null, this is your intervention.



## Dammit Mandrake! (Sep 25, 2021)

It seems like our precious boy has fallen off the wagon and is once again addicted to the scourge that is Aeon of Strife styled fortress assault games going on two sides. There is no known cure for ASSFAGGOTS addiction and the only reliable remedy for most is a bullet to the head. The world needs you, Drooling Dog Man. We need you. Please let us help you with your addiction. There are plenty of JRPGs you can play or factory building games to enjoy. You could even spend your time making the perfect pizza in The Sims or driving cars with Sonic. But the route you are currently on is a dead end full of misery and suffering. Think of your pigeon family, think of your internet fwends and think of all the anime avatars that would spread far and wide without you to keep them in check.

You need to find a better way forward. We can help you. Let us in.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## BerriesArnold (Sep 25, 2021)

Personally, I don't think he's suited to be caring for those pigeons. I know a guy who would take good care of them.


----------



## GHTD (Sep 25, 2021)

We need the corn to be harvested, Josh.


----------



## Null (Sep 25, 2021)

>JRPGs
better dead than gay


----------



## McSchlomo (Sep 25, 2021)

playing lol puts you on the path to troondom


----------



## Israel did nothing wrong (Sep 25, 2021)

Null said:


> >JRPGs
> better dead than gay


Says the nigger playing dota 2


----------



## Dammit Mandrake! (Sep 25, 2021)

Null said:


> >JRPGs
> better dead than gay


Think of all the time you could be spending walking in circles to grind XP though.


----------



## Stoneheart (Sep 25, 2021)

I think he should play map painting games... March of Eagles is a good game!


----------



## Disheveled Human (Sep 25, 2021)

I think Josh should just bite the bullet and play Life Is Strange: Troon Colors already.


----------



## Null (Sep 25, 2021)

Stoneheart said:


> I think he should play map painting games... March of Eagles is a good game!


I'm pretty good at EU4. I suck at HOI4 and CK2 is too simple and baby and gay to enjoy. I started as a Palestinian prince and converted to Judaism to by pressing a button then created my own religion that was a Christian Syncretic, Cannibalism, and Warlike and called it Judeo-Christianity and then conquered all of Greater Israel and Rome. I then spent the rest of the game breeding and leasing out a massive army of Judeo-Christian Holy Orders to everyone in my faith to convert the map. I still can't conquer the holy land as the Knights in EU4.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Sep 25, 2021)

Null said:


> >JRPGs
> better dead than gay


On a scale of 1 to 10, 1 meaning like it, 10 meaning I wish Japan a third nuke, how much do you hate anime


----------



## Niggernerd (Sep 25, 2021)

Null said:


> >JRPGs
> better dead than gay


Nigga you already gay


----------



## Null (Sep 25, 2021)

Frank D'arbo said:


> On a scale of 1 to 10, 1 meaning like it, 10 meaning I wish Japan a third nuke, how much do you hate anime


I unironically believe that anime is a weapon against western men to create child molesting eunuchs. I think that the Japanese have helped normalized sexualization of children in the west through their media. They have a culture where it's perfectly acceptable to grab ass 10 year olds on the train and child pornography was so common in Japan during the western occupation that it led to the Americans enforcing the anti-pornography ban which is why genitals in Japan are censored to this day. They are fucking creatures completely irreconcilable to the west and America's mercy was wasted on them when it should have gone to the Germans instead. We would lose nothing having a Soviet Japan vs what we have today.


----------



## Stoneheart (Sep 25, 2021)

Null said:


> I still can't conquer the holy land as the Knights in EU4.


Thats highly luck based. i got it first try, the Ottos AI was very retarded and got buttraped by venice+ France  HRE+ Genoa and Poland over and over again, made getting a foothold in Asia minor very easy for me.   on the other hand, took me 10 trys to get the big blue blob....

Savage indians are totaly broken fun right now...


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Sep 25, 2021)

Games are an escape from the reality. It is time to stop running Joshua Moon or should I say Joshua Troon.


----------



## Dammit Mandrake! (Sep 25, 2021)

Well, Crusader Kings 2 has been invoked, so:






Just start streaming the torture that is Rimworld and call it a day.


----------



## Grotesque Bushes (Sep 25, 2021)

Remember this sage advice if you continue on the cyka2 path


----------



## Marissa Moira (Sep 25, 2021)

Grotesque Bushes said:


> Remember this sage advice if you continue on the cyka2 path
> 
> View attachment 2568911


Words to live by


----------



## Hex Cat (Sep 25, 2021)

Null said:


> I'm pretty good at EU4. I suck at HOI4 and CK2 is too simple and baby and gay to enjoy. I started as a Palestinian prince and converted to Judaism to by pressing a button then created my own religion that was a Christian Syncretic, Cannibalism, and Warlike and called it Judeo-Christianity and then conquered all of Greater Israel and Rome. I then spent the rest of the game breeding and leasing out a massive army of Judeo-Christian Holy Orders to everyone in my faith to convert the map. I still can't conquer the holy land as the Knights in EU4.


That's ck3 dummy, ck2 doesn't have custom religions


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Sep 25, 2021)

Null said:


> I unironically believe that anime is a weapon against western men to create child molesting eunuchs. I think that the Japanese have helped normalized sexualization of children in the west through their media. They have a culture where it's perfectly acceptable to grab ass 10 year olds on the train and child pornography was so common in Japan during the western occupation that it led to the Americans enforcing the anti-pornography ban which is why genitals in Japan are censored to this day. They are fucking creatures completely irreconcilable to the west and America's mercy was wasted on them when it should have gone to the Germans instead. We would lose nothing having a Soviet Japan vs what we have today.


Whiles I agree with you that Anime makes sissy boys and eunuchs I don’t think it’s a masterful plot by them mean old Japs.

If this is some psyop from Japanese then they’re doing a really shit job of it since a large part of their population is also addicted to anime.
 If the goal is to get western men addicted to it then they really made it difficult since for a large part of anime they require the translation to be done by weebs for free over the Internet and people who want to get anime some basic knowledge of torrents or other P2P file sharing and how to get weird video file codecs. Not a huge ask but if this was a weapon then I would expect to see shit like K-On on Cartoon Network.


----------



## ajax (Sep 26, 2021)

Null said:


> I'm pretty good at EU4. I suck at HOI4 and CK2 is too simple and baby and gay to enjoy. I started as a Palestinian prince and converted to Judaism to by pressing a button then created my own religion that was a Christian Syncretic, Cannibalism, and Warlike and called it Judeo-Christianity and then conquered all of Greater Israel and Rome. I then spent the rest of the game breeding and leasing out a massive army of Judeo-Christian Holy Orders to everyone in my faith to convert the map. I still can't conquer the holy land as the Knights in EU4.


HOI4 is easy if you know the meta that AI divisions will never beat. 14 infantry batallions, 4 artilery batallions, AA support, recon, engineers. If you have the industry for it (germany, ussr) then go for half tanks (some SPG) half mechanized/motorized 40 combat width divisions and nothing but supply would really get in your way. Naval combat is annoying though.


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Sep 26, 2021)

Null said:


> I unironically believe that anime is a weapon against western men to create child molesting eunuchs. I think that the Japanese have helped normalized sexualization of children in the west through their media. They have a culture where it's perfectly acceptable to grab ass 10 year olds on the train and child pornography was so common in Japan during the western occupation that it led to the Americans enforcing the anti-pornography ban which is why genitals in Japan are censored to this day. They are fucking creatures completely irreconcilable to the west and America's mercy was wasted on them when it should have gone to the Germans instead. We would lose nothing having a Soviet Japan vs what we have today.


This is 100% true- the glowies confirmed it!


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 26, 2021)

Null said:


> I'm pretty good at EU4. I suck at HOI4 and CK2 is too simple and baby and gay to enjoy. I started as a Palestinian prince and converted to Judaism to by pressing a button then created my own religion that was a Christian Syncretic, Cannibalism, and Warlike and called it Judeo-Christianity and then conquered all of Greater Israel and Rome. I then spent the rest of the game breeding and leasing out a massive army of Judeo-Christian Holy Orders to everyone in my faith to convert the map. I still can't conquer the holy land as the Knights in EU4.


Play Vic 2 DOD so I can epically own you as Beornia and form my map


----------



## IKOL (Sep 26, 2021)

How about Civilization III run, huh?


----------



## Null (Sep 26, 2021)

Trigger Me Timbers said:


> If this is some psyop from Japanese then they’re doing a really shit job of it since a large part of their population is also addicted to anime.


When I went to Japan I didn't see any anime.


----------



## Snuckening (Sep 26, 2021)

Unless you're under 14, video games are exactly as homosexual as chinese cartoons, if not more so.

A full-grown man who plays video games is 90% of the way to a shelf full of Transformers figurines in action poses, or spending your spare time dressing up as Superman or Darth Vader. 

Why has every generation since the internet, ended up permanently stalled in childhood, with the same interests they had at age 8? Men used to have hobbies like fishing, fixing your car or restoring an old heap, camping, painting, hunting, building electronic stuff, improving your house/property- Now men in their 40s play Pokemon, and get seriously invested in the gender/racial politics of cartoon animals, and characters with magical powers. 

Chris is ahead of the curve- In 20 or 30 years time, all 40yo's will be like he is.


----------



## northstar747 (Sep 26, 2021)

Null said:


> I unironically believe that anime is a weapon against western men to create child molesting eunuchs. I think that the Japanese have helped normalized sexualization of children in the west through their media. They have a culture where it's perfectly acceptable to grab ass 10 year olds on the train and child pornography was so common in Japan during the western occupation that it led to the Americans enforcing the anti-pornography ban which is why genitals in Japan are censored to this day. They are fucking creatures completely irreconcilable to the west and America's mercy was wasted on them when it should have gone to the Germans instead. We would lose nothing having a Soviet Japan vs what we have today.


I m gonna share a story about an american I knew who was a weeb but the tall skinny kind who liked anime and thought of himself as a ninja.

He went to japan and got some kinda contract job with a local goverment. Met a japanese lady and did some stupid marry not legally marry thing.

She went on to become super "abusive" wifu and he fucking left.

But one his better stories was how he was a shopping mall and these two little girls were doing a song dance routine.  around 10 years old. He said he felt their costume "wasnt really age appropriate" but when they turned and hiked up their skirts to show they had thongs on, and he saw fucking glitter on what I assume were none existent butts. 

In his words "It was like every pedo in the audience was activated"

That plus the story about the escaped mental patient sex ring. lead him to say he liked the country but the people are basically evil.


----------



## Dammit Mandrake! (Sep 26, 2021)

Null said:


> When I went to Japan I didn't see any anime.


Are you 100% sure you were in Japan and not a Chinese knockoff? Were the vaginas sideways? If they were not, then it was not Japan.


----------



## Null (Sep 26, 2021)

Dammit Mandrake! said:


> Are you 100% sure you were in Japan and not a Chinese knockoff? Were the vaginas sideways? If they were not, then it was not Japan.


Okinawa and Hokkaido


----------



## Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX (Sep 26, 2021)

Null needs to give up vidya games and practice being a ventriloquist like Jeff dunnum, The Comedy Central live shows will pay for the farms in a couple years.


----------



## Dammit Mandrake! (Sep 26, 2021)

Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX said:


> Jeff dunnum


Literally the worst human being alive.


----------



## Sammy (Sep 27, 2021)

Null said:


> Okinawa and Hokkaido


Whats Okinawa like? I've always thought if I ever visited the far east, Okinawa would be one of the places to see. Wondering if its true.


----------



## JoshPlz (Sep 27, 2021)

northstar747 said:


> But one his better stories was how he was a shopping mall and these two little girls were doing a song dance routine.  around 10 years old. He said he felt their costume "wasnt really age appropriate" but when they turned and hiked up their skirts to show they had thongs on, and he saw fucking glitter on what I assume were none existent butts.
> 
> In his words "It was like every pedo in the audience was activated"


Seems like Japan is skipping the whole LGBTQ+ gateway and is going right for the pedo shit instead.


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Sep 27, 2021)

Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX said:


> Null needs to give up vidya games and practice being a ventriloquist like Jeff dunnum, The Comedy Central live shows will pay for the farms in a couple years.


You want Null to shove his hand up your ass and treat you like a muppet? That is some twisted, dark shit!



JoshPlz said:


> Seems like Japan is skipping the whole LGBTQ+ gateway and is going right for the pedo shit instead.


Unfortunately, that has essentially always been true.


----------



## northstar747 (Sep 27, 2021)

JoshPlz said:


> Seems like Japan is skipping the whole LGBTQ+ gateway and is going right for the pedo shit instead.


*Sigh* one thing to consider is that japan doesnt have a western back ground...kinda sorta.

They saw how western powers made china their bitch and modernized.

Also tuberculosis was a big killer, I m not gonna google it, but basically a man would normal die in his 40's. So if your living in a village your on a tight clock.

20 years old great your dad finds a wife from a village over. Now now you have to get your heir to age 20 to marry and hope you teach him well.

with modern medicine the life span of a japanese increased by a crazy amount.

Before that there was no fucking time for homo shit.

You marry you make babies if you hate your spouse tough shit. Go fuck a hooker and do it at night, hidden but of course everyone knows.

Women, well you have daughter great marry her off, you have another daughter okay cool, she can help mom. a third daughter would be ruinous and they would get a dose of "the baby not making it."


----------



## Dammit Mandrake! (Sep 27, 2021)

Simpler solution: when you're stuck on an island for thousands of years, your culture gets a little weird.

Case in point: the English.


----------



## RussianParasite (Sep 27, 2021)

Dammit Mandrake! said:


> Simpler solution: when you're stuck on an island for thousands of years, your culture gets a little weird.
> 
> Case in point: the English.


This is an interesting observation. I recall another island nation that has threatened the farms/Null if IP addresses posting a certain shooting video were not turned over to them. Maybe the US should have not stopped at nuking Japan and the Bikini Atoll.


----------



## Idiot Asshole (Sep 27, 2021)

Best to just nuke every country with a coastline just to be safe.


----------



## Sarvon (Sep 27, 2021)

How old is Null, like 45, 46? Just play mobile games like all the other gen x'ers.


----------



## Dammit Mandrake! (Sep 29, 2021)

Sarvon said:


> How old is Null, like 45, 46? Just play mobile games like all the other gen x'ers.


Null is 19 going on 84.


----------



## Haramburger (Sep 30, 2021)

Sarvon said:


> How old is Null, like 45, 46? Just play mobile games like all the other gen x'ers.


I found a mobile game about building model kits, like little buildings and scenery, that I really like. It scratches that itch of "I want to build a model kit" but it's free with an ad in between 30-60 minute builds and I don't have actual plastic/wooden models cluttering up my house. Sometimes I don't even have to play the game, I just think about it and ponder whether or not I should play it, and I'm satisfied. It's very strange experience, not playing the game and still dinging the reward part of my brain, and it being free. I get a lot of real world shit done, I recommend it.


----------



## Alessonincrippliningdepre (Sep 30, 2021)

Null said:


> I unironically believe that anime is a weapon against western men to create child molesting eunuchs. I think that the Japanese have helped normalized sexualization of children in the west through their media. They have a culture where it's perfectly acceptable to grab ass 10 year olds on the train and child pornography was so common in Japan during the western occupation that it led to the Americans enforcing the anti-pornography ban which is why genitals in Japan are censored to this day. They are fucking creatures completely irreconcilable to the west and America's mercy was wasted on them when it should have gone to the Germans instead. We would lose nothing having a Soviet Japan vs what we have today.


Null, why aren't  youa world class comedian?
This a comedian masterpiece


----------

